# need non-game fish



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Not much of a fisherman, but I know a lot of you catch non-game fish (Carp) and don't do anything with them. I need about 5-6 fish for "stink bait" for my fall bear hunt. If your fishing Yuba or somewhere near Gunnison I would come pick them up from you. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Go post on Utahbowfishing.com I am sure they will hook you up!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd just take a drive up to Yuba and talk to some of the fishermen on the weekend. It shouldn't take too long to pick up a few carp.


----------

